# INTEGRA DTR-7.8 vs 8.8



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone reviewed (own) INTEGRA DTR-7.8 vs their big brother 8.8?




Thanks


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't see a big difference between the two, other than the newer Reon HQV processing in the 8.8 compared to the older Faroudja DCDi in the 7.8... Power is about the same, same dacs, fewer HDMI ins and outs though...Depends on your needs I guess...And wallet, Is the 8.8 still roughly twice the cost as the 7.8?


----------

